# Bindings too big??



## Starlz (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi - new here - So I'm starting to think my bindings might be too big for my boots. Length-ways they are fine I think however there is a 1cm ish gap on the side of my boots. I can get it so that my boots don't move in the bindings but that's by doing my bindings real tight....in your opinions would you change your bindings or is this completely normal?

I have Salomon Rhythm 2015 bindings (can't remember what size) and Burton Felix boots (size UK 6.5) if that makes any difference.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Starlz said:


> Hi - new here - So I'm starting to think my bindings might be too big for my boots. Length-ways they are fine I think however there is a 1cm ish gap on the side of my boots. I can get it so that my boots don't move in the bindings but that's by doing my bindings real tight....in your opinions would you change your bindings or is this completely normal?
> 
> I have Salomon Rhythm 2015 bindings (can't remember what size) and Burton Felix boots (size UK 6.5) if that makes any difference.


what size are your bindings?


----------



## Starlz (Feb 27, 2017)

snowklinger said:


> what size are your bindings?


I'm not sure - bought them over a year ago, really can't remember...I suspect I bought a large as my previous boots were a 7 UK and I know I was deliberating between two sizes (previous boots were too big and I've downsized a bit which is much better). I get a channel of snow on the inside of each foot everytime I board :/


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

The essence of having too-big bindings is that you cannot center the boot on the board while it's strapped into the binding. The boot will be too far to the heel side even when the binding is shifted to the toe side as much as possible. Another symptom is that the straps will be maxed out without achieving a snug fit. A lot of times you can size down from a Large to a Medium binding when you go from an 11 boot to a 10 boot. I think that having the smallest possible bindings is best. If you can size down then do so.


----------



## Starlz (Feb 27, 2017)

Fielding said:


> The essence of having too-big bindings is that you cannot center the boot on the board while it's strapped into the binding. The boot will be too far to the heel side even when the binding is shifted to the toe side as much as possible. Another symptom is that the straps will be maxed out without achieving a snug fit. A lot of times you can size down from a Large to a Medium binding when you go from an 11 boot to a 10 boot. I think that having the smallest possible bindings is best. If you can size down then do so.


Thanks that's really useful. I've been thinking about getting new bindings anyway as I think mine are too soft for my board. I have a K2 Spotlite with Burton Felix boots, both of which are a medium to stiff flex but my bindings are soft (my previous board was softer) so I think it would be better to get some stiffer, better fitting bindings - kill two birds with one stone.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Dude! Now is the time to buy bindings because the end of season sales are firing up. In my experience the high end stiff bindings tend to go fast. They never hit the bargain bin. So don't wait until April and expect to find super dope bindings at 50% off. Take them now at 20% off and know that you got the right stuff at a good price. 



Starlz said:


> Thanks that's really useful. I've been thinking about getting new bindings anyway as I think mine are too soft for my board. I have a K2 Spotlite with Burton Felix boots, both of which are a medium to stiff flex but my bindings are soft (my previous board was softer) so I think it would be better to get some stiffer, better fitting bindings - kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Starlz (Feb 27, 2017)

Fielding said:


> Dude! Now is the time to buy bindings because the end of season sales are firing up. In my experience the high end stiff bindings tend to go fast. They never hit the bargain bin. So don't wait until April and expect to find super dope bindings at 50% off. Take them now at 20% off and know that you got the right stuff at a good price.


Thanks - I did - went to the shop last night and got me some Ride Fame's  20% off


----------

